# Bearded Dragon Pellet Food



## shiprat (Mar 16, 2009)

What do people think of Exo Terra's pellet complete food for Bearded Dragons?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I've never come across it- what are the ingredients? Might be useful as an additional food for my plated.


----------

